# Gyroscopes are amazing!



## David H (May 20, 2013)

*Click Here to watch*


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Vicsetter (May 20, 2013)

I remember seeing that on TV, who was he? (old man indeed), he used to appear quite often on TV.  

Bit of Googling (well it is tax free): it was Eric Laithwaite at the Royal Insitution Christmas Lecture in 1974, where he scientifically mad a bit of a fool of himself.  The only Christmas Lecture not to be published.
One of the old school of scientists.


----------



## AlisonM (May 20, 2013)

Fascinating, and it brought back some memories too. I used to have a toy one, it kept me amused for hours as a wean. My dad made it out of some bits he had in his shed. He was a bit of a mad scientist too.


----------

